# straight line command in MS DOS



## moongal (Aug 14, 1999)

Will someone please let me know how I can type the straight up and down line
for a DOS command. I'm trying to type something in to let me know if I have any
security problems with IRC Chat. I found the path on Steve Gibson's Shields
Up site. The path is netstat-an (then the straight line) find ":6667" then
press enter. I have seen the straight line on one of the newer
key boards but can't find it on mine. 

Thanks,

moongal


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Hold the shift key down and press the slash key that's underneath the backspace button.


----------



## moongal (Aug 14, 1999)

Thanks for your help. I did find this key and tried the command
in MS DOS. It seemed to work okay and I'm all clear of the bots. 
I noticed though that the key shows up as a straight line in windows
but the line is broken at the DOS prompt. 

moongal


----------

